# What does /etc/conf.d/networks do? Need bridged eth0/wlan0

## jeffk

I need to set up bridged eth0 and wlan0 for the benefit of my qemu-kvm windows guest.

I see a some applicable commented-out commands in /etc/conf.d/networks, owned by openrc-0.8.0.

If those commands were to be uncommented and adapted, I presume something runs them at boot time.

Are these commands something that would get run every time an interface service starts?

Thanks, just looking for a decent way to do this. I've let wicd handle my laptop's networking for a long time and haven't kept up with Gentoo's openrc changes.

----------

## BradN

I'm not sure, but I think basic ethernet bridging used to be handled by conf.d/net - perhaps there's something useful in an example file there as well.  But, if things have moved to using a networks file instead, maybe that's the better place to do it.

----------

## cach0rr0

I'd imagine something like this in /etc/conf.d/net might work

```

bridge_br0="eth0 wlan0"

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

rc_need_br0="net.eth0 net.wlan0"

config_br0=( "192.168.1.85/24" )

routes_br0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

dns_domain_br0="yourdomain.com"

dns_servers_br0="192.168.1.1"

dns_search_br0="yourdomain.com"

config_wlan0=( "null" )

config_eth0=( "null" )

```

you'd need the requisite support for bridging in the kernel, need config_tun, need to emerge bridge-utils, and need to symlink init scripts for net.eth0 and net.wlan0

Now, as to whether or not you'll actually have a functional network after this? I can't say. And some wifi cards don't support bridging. 

But that's more or less how one would set up the bridge. I derived that from my setup of tap interfaces for KVM, so, untested, usual disclaimers apply

I'm not even sure you need to add wlan0 to the bridge

I would think it would be enough to just add eth0 to br0, and then add tap0,tap1, etc to br0

then when you need wireless? handle it just as you would normally.

since you ARE using this for KVM, maybe posting my full /etc/conf.d/net might be something for you to work from:

```

bridge_br0="eth0 tap0 tap1 tap2 tap3"

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0" "sethello 0" "stp off" )

rc_need_br0="net.tap0 net.tap1 net.tap2 net.tap3"

config_br0=( "192.168.1.85/24" )

routes_br0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

dns_domain_br0="mydomain.com"

dns_servers_br0="192.168.1.1"

dns_search_br0="mydomain.com"

config_tap0=( "null" )

tuntap_tap0="tap"

tunctl_tap0="-u myuser"

mac_tap0="52:54:00:12:34:56"

config_tap1=( "null" )

tuntap_tap1="tap"

tunctl_tap1="-u myuser"

mac_tap1="52:54:00:12:34:57"

config_tap2=( "null" )

tuntap_tap2="tap"

tunctl_tap2="-u myuser"

mac_tap2="52:54:00:12:34:58"

config_tap3=( "null" )

tuntap_tap3="tap"

tunctl_tap3="-u myuser"

mac_tap3="52:54:00:12:34:59"

config_eth0=( "null" )

```

----------

